# Bravo "First look" - Minimum record time option



## Schumacher (Oct 28, 2015)

So, please no judgement. Sometimes, I watch some bravo reality shows. They have these first look episodes every week that are about 12 minutes long which I have no desire to watch. I would love to see some feature that would not record these.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Perhaps use a wishlist instead of a 1P. Exclude sneak peek or something else unique to those short episodes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I get these on other channels. Got several of them for The Walking Dead leading up to the premiere a couple weeks ago. I think FX does, or did, also air like a little 5 minute recap of episodes that would get picked up by 1P/SP as well.


----------



## Schumacher (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, I also get it for Walking Dead. It is just highly annoying to have to go delete them all the time. I complained about it some years ago, but I guess tivo never go the message.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

TLC started doing the same thing recently, which is bothersome. I might have to use a wishlist instead at some point.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

If it helps, you could delete them from the To Do list instead of waiting for them to be recorded. That way, you could get a couple weeks' worth at once.


----------



## Schumacher (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, there are semi work arounds. It would be nice if tivo could address this issue. This is what this section is for.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

Deleting it before or after it's recorded is all the same to me. It's bothersome both ways, and I don't want to have to delete it at all.

My guess is that networks have determined that this is a good way to get DVRs to auto-record "commercials," and that's why they're doing it. The ones on TLC that I've seen are 15 minutes long, but only the first 5 minutes or so are related to the show. The rest is who knows what other stuff.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah this is annoying. I've been tricked a few times that there was a new episode and it was just this and I felt like I had to go in and delete although really I could have just left it.

Tivo could do a lot of little things like fixing this to refine the user experience. 

But not sure how they fix it. It's a guide data problem isn't it? 

Tivo could tell itself not to record much shorter than usual episodes of the show like those under 15 minutes long?

I imagine there's a group of people that like this stuff being recorded though.


----------



## Schumacher (Oct 28, 2015)

Tivo could easily fix it. They are essentially very long commercials. The first look is a commercial in itself for the show jammed packed with more commercials. Tivo should have done something about this years ago.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Doesn't bother me one bit. I don't see what is broken, hit clear and it's gone. Fine with a feature add. Did you try a wishlist as a work around?


----------

